# Finally at peace with my life setbacks (video)



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

I've finally realised that the times I "failed" have contributed to the developing of my development and rather than resent them, see how with my normally passive directionless personal, these events were essential kicks up the backside.

tl:dr every setback you go through is something that you will learn from and therefore be a better person should you choose to adhere to that lesson. It makes you stronger and more resilient as a person.

At times I feel like a complete failure. But I've only got one life so I thought I might as well give it my all. Now I feel that all these setbacks, both career wise and social anxiety wise, are what pushed me to challenge these.

Social skillwise I'm satisfied, and the career progression is just around the corner. And I feel a lot stronger because of the hardships than I ever could have being had it being an easy ride. So rather than being resentful, nowadays I'm grateful.

You all can come out victorious. Never give up and always be fighting. Because you're worth fighting for.


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

Well said


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

macky said:


> I've finally realised that the times I "failed" have contributed to the developing of my development and rather than resent them, see how with my normally passive directionless personal, these events were essential kicks up the backside.
> 
> tl:dr every setback you go through is something that you will learn from and therefore be a better person should you choose to adhere to that lesson. It makes you stronger and more resilient as a person.
> 
> ...


This post is really amazing! Thank you for sharing! 

Are you British?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Amazing, thanks for being a positive light on this forum


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Subscribed*

I'm gonna check out your earlier videos too to see your progress. I can relate so much to what you're talking about, especially trying to turn life around in your 30's and yes, I too feel like I learned a lot from my mistakes and past experiences.


----------



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

peace_love said:


> This post is really amazing! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Are you British?


Yep, I'm British. And truely humbled at that so thank you very much. And that goes for you guys too @foe , @meepie and @Moment of Clarity. It's encouraging readin your kind words of support.

Tbh I don't like forcing positivity as it feels false and based on fantasy. But I do genuinely feel the circumstances that I've being through have all helped me grow a lot. The "What doesn't kill you will make you stronger" sounds cheesy but nwadays it feels very relevant to me. Hopefully you all will feel this too.

So stay strong guys! Thanks again.


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

macky said:


> Yep, I'm British. And truely humbled at that so thank you very much. And that goes for you guys too @*foe* , @*meepie* and @*Moment of Clarity* . It's encouraging readin your kind words of support.


 That's great.



> Tbh I don't like forcing positivity as it feels false and based on fantasy.


Positivity is no more based on fantasy than it's opposite.



> But I do genuinely feel the circumstances that I've being through have all helped me grow a lot. The "What doesn't kill you will make you stronger" sounds cheesy but nwadays it feels very relevant to me. Hopefully you all will feel this too.


Yes, struggling is necessary for growth. The problem is that most people never realize that going through the growth process, doesn't necessitate suffering.



> So stay strong guys! Thanks again.


When it is understood that reactions are only byproducts of a conditioned mind set to produce them, then you will realize that no event forces you to react.

You don't have to stay strong. There is nothing to fight.


----------

